# Wiring help, Whelen Edge 9000



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay I looked at the diections and tried to use the all strobe wire but it didnt work. Is there more wires I need to have connected. This is what I want, all strobes on for plowing. And I want the ability to run just the rear flashers. I got the alley lights and take downs working. Just need to get it to flash. I am sure I am missing something obvious. Someone want to tell me what wires I need together.

Bruce


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

is it properly grounded? do you have any wires mixed up? a loose ground can easily be the cause of your problems. did you put a fuse block in? check the fuses. any pics of how you may have wired it up?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Is the bar serial data with small wires. Or does it have 10 or 12 gauge wires?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

It is the serial one with the small wires. The ground is good. I don't remeber hooking up the red wires. I think that's it. It was cold out and with the bar on it doesn't fit in my garage anymore. Do I put the reds on a seperaate switch?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

why do you have red rear flashers?
do you have a switch box?
you can go to whelen technical support page and look up the instructions for your particular bar which will tell you what each wire in the harness does so you can set it up how you want it


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

brad96z28;675318 said:


> Is the bar serial data with small wires. Or does it have 10 or 12 gauge wires?


it's the model with about 10 or 12 small wires that can be hooked up to have it do different things.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

ColliganLands;675362 said:


> why do you have red rear flashers?
> do you have a switch box?
> you can go to whelen technical support page and look up the instructions for your particular bar which will tell you what each wire in the harness does so you can set it up how you want it


No red raer flashers, I did look on there site and didn't see anything for it.

Also I don't know the model number the sticker is worn out.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

whelen site has this (shows 14 wires coming out) : http://whelen.com/install/135/13524.pdf
or this http://whelen.com/install/135/13523.pdf
hopefully one of those will help
sorry i cant say naything since i have the liberty led but it can be confusing just take your time set it up how you want and you will be very happy in the end


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

daninline;675445 said:


> No red raer flashers, I did look on there site and didn't see anything for it.
> 
> Also I don't know the model number the sticker is worn out.


question ?? is your bar a 8 strobe set up or a 10 strobe setup ?? ... see if you can find a wire thats white/black ... those should operate the rear halogen flashers ..


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Alright. I got it to work. For the most part. The reds and the grays together give me flashing strobes in the rear. The inner strobes dont come on though. Im not worried about it. The greens together give me the fronts. And the fronts wont work without the rears on. So basically 2 switches and I have my strobes. It works for me. I tried my take down lights last night and boy do they light things up. I am glad I went with the bar.

Bruce

Heres a couple pics.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

nice clean job good work


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is some better pics after being detailed.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

groundbreakers;675533 said:


> question ?? is your bar a 8 strobe set up or a 10 strobe setup ?? ... see if you can find a wire thats white/black ... those should operate the rear halogen flashers ..


This bar has 12 strobes 4 work lights alleys and 4 small lights by the ends of the bars.
I just got it mounted last night it looks nice I just have to finish the wiring as much as I can guess.

Dan


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

you know what I find odd about the wiring is there is no large power or ground wire going to the bar. I have it wired up right now with only the strobes working and the small ground wire but it I turn any other lights on it will dim so something is missing for sure. so if anyone has any info thanks,

Dan


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

daninline;683119 said:


> This bar has 12 strobes 4 work lights alleys and 4 small lights by the ends of the bars.
> I just got it mounted last night it looks nice I just have to finish the wiring as much as I can guess.
> 
> Dan


I re checked this today it has 8 strobes


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol I have the same truck and lght bar I need to take some pics.Only my plow is yellow.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

brad96z28;688599 said:


> Lol I have the same truck and lght bar I need to take some pics.Only my plow is yellow.


Awesome, would love to see some pics.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Where in ma are u?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

brad96z28;688862 said:


> Where in ma are u?


I am both in Whitinsville, and down the Cape. Cape during the week, back home on weekends unless its snowing.

Bruce


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

when i wired my bar i forget what wires did what but i believe the brown wire was the signal wire, and any other wire i touched to the brown wire would change the functions.


----------

